# DF: Get This Guy On UFC TV ASAP!



## Clark Kent (Feb 20, 2011)

*Get This Guy On UFC TV ASAP!
By Sandywh - 02-20-2011 10:23 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

This is the most amazingly entertaining interview ever.  You might not know much about Paul McVeigh, but this guy is tailor made to be on TUF or hyping fights with Miguel Torres.

MMA Spot - On The Spot ~ Paul McVeigh

	Quote:
								The HMV Forum in London, England will play host to Cage Warriors 40, Saturday February 26. As always Cage Warriors returns with an exhilarating and action packed card that is guaranteed to have fans on the edge of their seats. The event will be headlined by the biggest female fight in European MMA history, as Bellators English superstar Rosi Sexton takes on Japan-based American Roxanne Modafferi.

Also highlighted on the card will be top-ranked bantamweight Paul Metabolic McVeigh as he defends his Cage Warriors title against German prospect Andreas Minigun Bernhard.

The often outspoken and even more often hilarious McVeigh, poised on the cusp of international recognition, recently sat down with MMA Spots Jamie Kennedy to discuss a variety of topics. His answers were as unpredictable and wild as his fights. Whether its McVeigh's take on his opponent, how he would handle life in The Ultimate Fighter house, or fighting for a UFC title it is always entertaining, and sometimes for mature audiences only.

_Highlights from the interview......_
	Quote:
*Kennedy:* Where do you see yourself having the advantage over him?
*McVeigh:* Id say Im 43 percent more awesome than him. Thats before I go with the reach, experience, jiu-jitsu, and striking advantage Ive got. I think Im the most complete guy hes fought. And Im pretty good with elbows and cage work, something he hasnt had to deal with in previous fights. That, and I am just finishing up the best camp of my life and I have a scary array of sparring partners picking on me daily. I don't think I have ever been more ready for a fight. He is fighting the best ever version of me. So with all due respect, I feel he might be a little ****ed.						

 ....
	Quote:
*Kennedy:* If you were in position to pick your next opponent, who would it be and why?
*McVeigh:* Haven't really thought about it, what with a wee German guy wanting to punch a hole through my head in a few days time.						

 ....
	Quote:
*Kennedy:* With WEC and UFC merging there has been many rumors of a lighter weight The Ultimate Fighter. Would you be interested in participating in the show, should that season ever happen?
*McVeigh:* My massive attention seeking behavior would love it, and it would put me on a par with my teammate Sean Wright (he was in the "Contender Asia" show), so I would be all for it. The opportunity to train with some of the coaches would be a great experience. However, if someone jizzed in my sushi I would probably nail the doors shut, set the place on fire, and watch it burn with everyone inside. All while singing and dancing that Billy Joel song about starting fires. On second thought, it might be a good idea for me not to go on it, actually.						

 ....
	Quote:
*Kennedy:* Who are some of the men you have looked up to or idolized, in this sport?
*McVeigh:* That sounds a bit fruity. I tend to look at coaches, interviews, and stuff, a lot more than fighters. Us fighters are just big dumb death merchants. The coaches know how to put it all together. Although, I do get a bit of a chubby watching Nick Diaz fight, he does some really cool stuff, and he's mental, which gives him plus points.						

 ....
	Quote:
*Kennedy:* If you weren't a professional fighter, what would you be doing for a living?
*McVeigh:* Probably giving handy J's for crack.						










Read More...


----------

